# Mobile Internet website for rubber trampers



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2015)

i found this website a while ago and thought it might be useful for folks that are traveling and living out of their vehicles. it's basically a website about all the mobile internet plans that are out there and how to get the cheapest deal with the most amount of data plus other mobile carrier news in the usa. If you want mobile internet in your vehicle i'd take a look around and read some of the articles.

http://www.rvmobileinternet.com/


----------



## East (Jun 29, 2015)

Great information here. Definitely like how detailed they are about retaining grandfathered accounts and comparing hotspots themselves. I'll go ahead and add this here as well because it seems to relate heavily to this, current data package offerings by cellular networks:

http://prepaid-data-sim-card.wikia.com/wiki/United_States

The Wiki also has information for options in different countries.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jun 29, 2015)

Cool stuff! Now if I could only get a car...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks, @Matt Derrick !!


----------



## Tude (Jun 29, 2015)

oooo saving that one there boss - adding to the accumulation we've been building for resources...


----------

